# Rust-Seal(rust mort SEM)



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Went to the paint store the other week and I bought RUST SEAL instead of Rust-Mort this time, both are SEM products. The suppose difference is that with rust seal you dont have to topcoat and can leave like that forever, where as w/ rustmort you have to top coat to prevent rust from coming back once its nuetralized. I swore I have used Rust-Seal b4 but if I did it was the old school formula. 

1)Anyways, I typically dillute my rust mort 1-1 with water. Does anyone do that with Rust Seal?

2)Also I noticed that the RustSeal leaves a yellow tint on bare metal thats not rusty, where as rust mort leaves a gray tint. Is that right? When I first saw it I thought rust was flashing from maybe too heavy of a coat....

3)Also has anyone left it with out a topcoat and what was their experiences?

4)Also I need to get some of this stuff in areas that I wont be able to get to after its applied and that already has some paint on it, will stuff stay gummy on the painted surfaces and not fully dry?

I went with Rust Seal because I was hoping to save myself the step of painting after treating my bare metal for the winter, for this is not my final coat, just prepping the bare metal for the winter.........

Thanks in advance for any help...............


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

TTT

I know one of you guys has used this stuff b4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea, I have used it. different metals turn different colors, but it may also be a different chemical added to turn a different color. They are both the same acid, with different stuff added. The pure acid does the same exact thing (cant remember which acid it is though). Lowes also has the same stuff and its cheaper, its called crete new (concrete cleaner). They are all the same stuff. I have never deluted it though, I always use full strength.

spray it on and leave it for at least a day if possible, then wash it off with water. Otherwise, nothing will stick. All you want it to do is cure the rust, once it does its job, it can be washed off. POR 15 is what you may want, you brush it on and it cures and seals the rust and you can paint over it.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

RUST-MORT ,,,,,, RUST-MORT



Im a fan of Rust-Mort....... You can see the rust being devoured by it


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yep, good stuff.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 12 2006, 12:29 PM~6747888
> * RUST-MORT ,,,,,, RUST-MORT
> Im a fan of Rust-Mort....... You can see the rust being devoured by it
> *


Yes I am very happy with my rust-mort experiences, but this time I elected to use Rust-Seal(both made by the same company SEM). Rust seal is supposed to do the same thing but not require a topcoat to seal it off. Being as this is just a temp thing for me to stem off any rust that might form on the bare metal during the winter. I was asking if anyone had any experiences with it, becuase this is my first time using Rust-Seal and although I followed the directions excatly I was curious if my results were the same as anyone elses. I would never give advice on something unless I have done about ten times...........

59Impala about the concrete etcher, I dont find that hard to believe, for I have spilled some Rustmort several times on the floor and man it will eat concrete right up. But for me, I rather pay a few dollars more and just get the rustmort, or rustseal in this instance. I am weirdo that way, I like the name brand stuff like claritin even though the generic stuff has the same ingredients, and I have family and freinds that swear by it...........


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rust seal and rust mort are both great. I use Rust seal on all the underbody and inner work that does not need to look pretty- I load my primer gun and shoot it into the rockers and inner quarter panels, inside of doors, inside of unibody frame rails- the stuff works great! I use the rust mort in areas that will be painted, primed- anything that shows or is important to appearance. :biggrin:


----------

